# Canadian Wanting to Work in U.S.



## Winnipeg (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm interested in a job in Colorado. The employer e-mailed me telling me that I don't have to be a U.S. citizen for the position but that I need to produce Form I-9 documentation. 

A TN visa will not be suitable for this job and it's not on the list of TN trades. 

I hold a Ph.D in social sciences, however, so would there be a chance of getting a green card based on my professional work experience?

Any suggestions on how to go about getting the document I need?

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Winnipeg said:


> I'm interested in a job in Colorado. The employer e-mailed me telling me that I don't have to be a U.S. citizen for the position but that I need to produce Form I-9 documentation.
> 
> A TN visa will not be suitable for this job and it's not on the list of TN trades.
> 
> ...


You cannot produce I-9 documentation. http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-9.pdf

Read up on US immigration in the stickies at the beginning of the forum, at uscis.gov or at travel.state.gov

All you have to do is find a US employer willing AND able to sponsor a work related visa for you and sponsor a Green Card for you. That is the basics in a nut shell. In reality it depends on your job skills.


----------



## Winnipeg (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks. that's my understanding also.

without a job offer, there's no point in consulting with an immigration lawyer or consultant for $275 an hour, is there.

I don't have a job offer. I've just identified a job that I'm interested in applying for.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Winnipeg said:


> Thanks. that's my understanding also.
> 
> without a job offer, there's no point in consulting with an immigration lawyer or consultant for $275 an hour, is there.
> 
> I don't have a job offer. I've just identified a job that I'm interested in applying for.


With a job offer there is no point in consulting an immigration lawyer as the whole process is in the employer's court. 
Are you qualified or just interested? Dig around; find out who the actual hiring manager is and talk to him. If you need a Google crash course - PM me. It is not that difficult to work your way into a company.


----------



## Winnipeg (Jan 16, 2012)

twostep,

Thanks.

Qualifications:

Education:
Ph.D
M.A.
B.A.
Teaching Certificate

Work History:
Royal Canadian Mounted Police - Police Services
University Instructor - Linguistics, Education

I'm single and don't have any kids. 

The job I'm looking at is with a Colorado police service. 

Here is what the H.R. manager there wrote me:



> An applicant is not required to be a US Citizen to apply, however, they must have documentation that allows them to live and work in the United States according to the Department of Homeland Security, US Citizenship and Immigration Services.
> 
> Documentation is specified on the Form I-9 issued by the Department of Homeland Security and it must be obtained before you could submit an application.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Winnipeg said:


> twostep,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I hate to be the one to tell you - no PD sponsors employment visa. HR verbiage is standard.


----------



## Winnipeg (Jan 16, 2012)

That's what I'm learning.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Winnipeg said:


> That's what I'm learning.
> 
> Thanks anyways.


Learn the rules then search for other routes your education/experience may allow.


----------

